# Wie komme ich ins Bios wenn ich Ultra oder Fastboot Aktiviere?



## NiceGuy3103 (14. Oktober 2017)

Wie komme ich ins Bios wenn ich Ultra oder Fastboot Aktiviere?
Das würde ich gerne wissen bevor ich es aktiviere.
Könnt ihr mir helfen?(habe das Aorus Gaming k5 AX370)

LG Jonas


----------



## Incredible Alk (14. Oktober 2017)

Entweder per Tool wenn der hersteller sowas anbietet oder wenn du Win10 verwendest mit Windows selbst.
Halte mal die Umschalttaste gedrückt und klicke auf "herunterfahren" (oder gleich "neu starten", dann kommt man glaube ich gleich ins UEFI). Dadurch gelangst du in ein Menü in dem es auch die Option "ins UEFI booten" gibt. Das umgeht den Fastboot.

Sollte mal nichts mehr laufen und du auch nicht mehr ins Windows kommst haste bei aktiviertem Fastboot meist keine andere Wahl als ein CMOS-Reset zu machen und das BIOS zurückzusetzen.

Weil fastBoot so gesehen nur Nachteile hat und als Vorteil lediglich ein, zwei Sekunden Bootzeit einspart (was völlig wurscht ist) würde ich es nicht benutzen wollen.

EDIT: Verdammt, zu spät gesehen dass es ein Supportthread ist. Wenns bei Gigabyte andere/einfachere Möglichkeiten gibt bitte korrigieren.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Oktober 2017)

Kein Problem, danke! Gruß GBTTM


----------

